# Few questions about GSD and Choosing puppy. :)



## realizment (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

So im no noob to dogs, but i am with GSD, i used to breed boxers back home in Ireland. And with boxers, it was quite easy for me to choose a puppy as you could mostly see their markings etc from a young age, but with GSD it seems as though they all look quite dark as pups, and the seem a lot harder to gauge. I like all GSD, but i like the shorter haired ones with the coloring similar to one in top left of this forum. 

First of all what are good tips on choosing the pup that will look how you want when its older, is the only way just by looking at pups of previous litters and the parents of the pup? Will long haired GSD dogs always have long haired pups and vice versa? Reason i ask this is because i know from experience my boxers where fawn but had some fully white puppies. 

Another question is any reccomendations for breeders in Los Angeles area, and what price you can expect to pay for a good dog. I see some beautiful looking ones on Craiglist where parents are on show, both look like thorough bread GSD, some with papers some without starting at around 250? To me this seems oddly low for los angeles?

We currently have a little maltipoo, im pretty sure GSD are great with other dogs especially if it comes in at around 8 weeks old, the maltipoo is quite dominant, shes a female, im thinking i want the GSD to be male, my fiance is the main master to the Maltipoo and i wish for the gsd to be more mine, but i would like the maltipoo to be the more dominant dog, will this be the case when the GSD gets older? More often than not it will be right if it came as the puppy?

Last but not least, i never knew there was such issues with their ears until 5 mins ago i seen the section on this forum? Is it a matter of luck to get a dog whose ears will stand erect naturally? Can someone inform me a little about that also please. And how much shedding do they GSD do lol?

Thanks guys, and sorry for the long post!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are different lines and types of GSD's.
This link is very good at explaining: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) and while you are on the site, many other good articles within, most of your questions will be answered there or here. 
Having time to read it all is another thing!

I would learn about the type/lines before you start looking for breeders.
And try to get out to some working dog clubs to see for yourself the different dogs and then possibly certain kennel names will stand out for you.
Welcome to the USA and the wonderful world of the GSD(best breed IMO!!)


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know much about the coloring and coat length. As far as ears most puppies ears will eventually stand, some take longer than others. There are some cases where they don't but it's not that common. They shed A LOT.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A good breeder won't let you pick your own puppy.  You tell the breeder what you want in terms of temperament, etc to fit your needs and lifestyle, and they choose the pup for you. The breeder lives with the litter and sees them every day, interacting with each other and the world, and is the best judge of each pup's personality. You only get to see the puppies once or twice, so only get a snapshot of each puppy at one moment in time.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I understand wanting a 'certain' look, but that's the least of it with a GSD.

Check for breeders that focus on health and temperament.

You know the old saying "pretty is as pretty does?"

What do you want with the pup? Couch potato is pretty much out.

What will you do with this dog?

How much time do you have to exercise him/her?

I grew up with Boxers. I can't in my wildest dreams compare the two.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## realizment (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yea no comparison between the GSD and boxer 2 totally different dogs. I wouldnt have as much time as id like to exercise but 2 walks a day, and trips to park etc during the week and weekend. I want the dog as a companion and as protection to our home and ourselves, as well as the maltipoo haha.. Also want it as company for the other dog when we have to leave her home alone for few hours. 

Thanks for the replies so far!


----------



## realizment (Jul 14, 2012)

Freestep said:


> A good breeder won't let you pick your own puppy. You tell the breeder what you want in terms of temperament, etc to fit your needs and lifestyle, and they choose the pup for you. The breeder lives with the litter and sees them every day, interacting with each other and the world, and is the best judge of each pup's personality. You only get to see the puppies once or twice, so only get a snapshot of each puppy at one moment in time.


How much would you expect to pay such a breeder. Prices of dogs seem to be very different and vary very wildly here stateside. Thank you and yes i agree that description sets a real breeder apart from the rest.


----------



## realizment (Jul 14, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> There are different lines and types of GSD's.
> This link is very good at explaining: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) and while you are on the site, many other good articles within, most of your questions will be answered there or here.
> Having time to read it all is another thing!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this... Its funny you say there are different types, someone told me quite randomly last week there is a GSD breed that will only obey one commander and protect one master.. It seems a little over the top to me, but is it true?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> there is a GSD breed that will only obey one commander and protect one master.. It seems a little over the top to me, but is it true?


No, but most are loyal to their handler and will not be willing to be handed off to just anyone. 
That is a breed trait.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

realizment said:


> How much would you expect to pay such a breeder. Prices of dogs seem to be very different and vary very wildly here stateside. Thank you and yes i agree that description sets a real breeder apart from the rest.


I have seen anywhere from $1100 to $5000 and more, but a lot depends on the bloodlines. German show lines command higher prices than working lines, not sure why. The median price for a pup seems to be around $1200-1800 for working lines and $1500-2500 for show lines.

Normally I'd say "you get what you pay for", but it isn't always true. There are some breeders who charge wildly exorbitant prices, yet their dogs are not magical, or even superior to a breeder who charges less. You have to talk to breeders, ask about health/hip guarantees, what the breeder does with their dogs (showing, training, titling, etc), and what their breeding goals are. I'd choose the breeder you feel most comfortable with, and then start saving your money.


----------



## TDEMB (Aug 19, 2012)

*shedding and raw feeding*

i was always told GSD shed once year . however that shed lasts for 365 days !! LOL

i am looking into the BARF diet and raw feeding , 3 vets have told me not to feed this way due to parasites and such found in raw meat . it does seem to me like the closest to natural diet out there ! bu i worry about "risks" . i have children and would not want them to touch dog bowl or anything else and possibility get sick, let alone my dog get sick . the cost is not too bad but you do have to buy in larger amounts so the cost of a separate freezer or fridge would be costly. anyone care to share some thought/experience on this?


----------

